# Haircuts for POMS?!?!?!?!?!?



## JazminePOM (Nov 15, 2010)

My puppy Jazmine needs a haircut I dont like the teddy bear or the lion cut anything else you can think of?!?!?! 

I really need her bottom area clean she has dripping urine issues!

Thanks here is a pic of my sweet angel


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

poms should not get haircuts, other than a little sanitary trim. poms are double coated and they need their guard hairs.


----------



## JazminePOM (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok thanks I have read that cutting their hair could not only damage it but it could affect the health of the puppy... HOWEVER she has a urine leaking issue and she smells pretty bad right after showering only when I keep her butt cut does she not smell so bad... So I didnt know if there was a haircut that could make a cut butt look ok until I have have her surgery...


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Poms are double coated so they really shouldn't be shaved. shaving or cutting the fur short on a double coated breed messes with their body's ability to regulate their temperature so they stay cool enough or warm enough. Their fur is not meant to be cut.

We have an eskie, also a double coat breed, we get her leg feathers trimmed & neatened up, the fur on pads of her feet clipped & a sanitary trim - NO other trimming on her body. The sanitary trim clips her tummy fur short and give a "landing strip" on her back end. The landing strip is kinda cute, she looks like she has super fluffy bloomers on when she walks.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can certainly have her groomed...ask for a breed standard cut, and make sure they know what that is..Feet are trimmed, tips of ears are trimmed, and you can have the sanitary area clipped short, as well as thinning behind ears and on pants.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Regarding the urine leaking, try a feminine deodorizer. A friend of mine, a groomer who used to breed Shih Tzus, gave me that thought for a hairy male who often urinates on this furnishings. If you have ever dealt with intact male urine, the smell is enough to drive a buzzard off a gut wagon. I tried the feminine deodorizer, and it works! I now keep some in my tack box at all times!


----------



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

Just have her back end shaped. I use a #7F blade and skim it into little poofy butt cheeks. If you do it right you can get quite a bit of length off for sanitary reasons and it still looks ok and doesn't affect the growth. Never cut into the undercoat on a double coated dog, it just looks like doo-doo later.


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

A sanitary clip and neatening of the feet is really all most poms need. Don't have her shaved down - it's not necessary.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I had an incontinent female Eskie who passed away last spring. She had to stay in diapers and there was no choice but to shave her down. Otherwise she would have needed a bath every few hours. Every time she slept, she continually leaked and after several hours a large human incontinence pad would be soaked in urine. I guess your problem isn't that severe. I first cut her hair in a lion cut, but eventually just kept her short all over for the last year of her life. She looked cute that way, and except for the ears, she looked like a little pit bull (someone even asked me once if she was a pit mix). I missed her beautiful long coat though. I got a coat for her to wear when the weather got chilly.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Regarding the urine leaking, try a feminine deodorizer. A friend of mine, a groomer who used to breed Shih Tzus, gave me that thought for a hairy male who often urinates on this furnishings. If you have ever dealt with intact male urine, *the smell is enough to drive a buzzard off a gut wagon*. I tried the feminine deodorizer, and it works! I now keep some in my tack box at all times!


ound: ound:


----------



## JazminePOM (Nov 15, 2010)

No her problem is about that bad as well I have just learned to deal with it... did your Eskie have and ectopic urieter or was she diagnosed with incontinency?


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

She had incontinence issues all her life that got much worse the year before I lost her to cancer. It was spay incontinence. At first maybe 2-3 times a year I would find a puddle somewhere. She was that way until she was about 13 years old and then she started losing urine every time she slept. That's when we went to those denim doggy diapers and human incontinence pads. Doggy pads would not hold it. With the thick hair, it was just so much easier to wash her off. She had a heavy coat and took a long time to dry when she got wet.


----------

